# CS modifier



## mgortega23 (Oct 22, 2020)

Can anyone tell me if they are using CS modifier on any of their claims?


----------



## csperoni (Oct 22, 2020)

As a gynecologic oncology practice, we are not, as we are not evaluating or performing COVID-19 testing.  At one point, we were considering taking  covid swabs on patients who were scheduled for an upcoming surgery and planned on using -CS on those. 
To use -CS,  you must either:
- order a COVID-19 test
- administer a COVID-19 test
- evaluate for the purposes of determining the need for a COVID-19 test


----------



## Xtina1020 (Oct 28, 2020)

Is the CS Modifier only to be used on Positive tests results?  We are billing Rapid tests the office.
I'm getting conflicting information regarding CR and CS modifiers.  Links to clear information would be great!


----------



## csperoni (Oct 29, 2020)

-CS is not only for COVID-19 positive patients.  It is for 1) ordering a COVID 19 test; 2) administering a COVID 19 test; or 3) evaluating to determine the need for a COVID-19 test.  

-CR has a lot of nuances when it can be used, but it seems to be basically if it wouldn't be covered, but a waiver exists a disaster.  I don't think it applies to your situation.

Link to the most recent CMS FAQs. https://www.cms.gov/files/document/03092020-covid-19-faqs-508.pdf
-CS is addressed on page 73, question 27.  -CR is mentioned a few places, but for the full regs, see
CMS  Internet Only Manual, Publication 100-04,  Chapter 38, §10  https://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Manuals/Downloads/clm104c38.pdf


----------



## Xtina1020 (Oct 30, 2020)

csperoni said:


> -CS is not only for COVID-19 positive patients.  It is for 1) ordering a COVID 19 test; 2) administering a COVID 19 test; or 3) evaluating to determine the need for a COVID-19 test.
> 
> -CR has a lot of nuances when it can be used, but it seems to be basically if it wouldn't be covered, but a waiver exists a disaster.  I don't think it applies to your situation.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!


----------



## jgargiulo (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi all i was reviewing the CS modifier and Aetna has not indicated to use for urgent care (S9083) can anyone confirm if it does need to be added.  We are testing for covid and they are applying all the visits to deducible/coins amounts. Thanks


----------

